# Hand-carved Toy Boat



## norflo2norcal (Jan 30, 2013)

January is proving to be a great month for digging!  We have already uncovered some nice medicine bottles, round bottoms, and even an 1835 silver half dime, but last night we found the most cool and unusual item yet!  My husband and I were digging along the riverbank for bottles, and while I was busy finding another round bottom for the collection, my husband found this carved wooden boat buried about a foot and a half down in the mud, wedged between some piling remnants.  I'm glad he found it and not me, because I don't think in the dimming light I would have recognized it as anything special!












 Any suggestions on how we can preserve this unique item?  It is currently wrapped in plastic wrap in the fridge.  I'm afraid once it dries out, it will be brittle and may fall apart or disintegrate.  Does anyone have experience with the drying process of water logged wooden artifacts?  Someone suggested applying linseed oil to it as it dries.  I would really like to be able to display it at some point in time!

 ~Bree


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 30, 2013)

l like it.  I also think the linseed oil sounds like a good start, but I think slow drying is worth doing without trying to speed it along.  RED Matthews


----------



## Dansalata (Jan 30, 2013)

THATS IS COOL AND BLOWS MY MIND,I FOUND ON ON MY FIRST PRIVY DIG 10 YEARS AGO HERE IN SAN JOSE!!!AWESOME!!!


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 30, 2013)

That is a great find!  I think if you go to an archeaology site or two you will find the answer on how to slowly dry that out.  Good luck with future digs down there.


----------



## norflo2norcal (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks, guys!  Dansalata, that is an awesome one!  That is how I want to display mine on my shelf.  Someone sent me this link earlier today: SHA Conservation Treatments   I'm going to check it out and try to follow the guidelines!


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey Bree,

 Congratulations to you both for posting this fantastic find.

 I think you may want to start with an immersion in distilled water... I forget the rest, but think there are several good methods.

 Dan, yours. is killer, as well. Thanks for the Boat Show, you guys.


----------



## Dansalata (Jan 30, 2013)

thanks surf and thanks norflo...you both made me  appreciate something i had on the bottom shelf...im gonna do the linseed oil on mine its been dryin out for 10 years lol...


----------

